# Leather steering wheel cleaning



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

As above need advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

What steering wheel is it? The one in my Toyota is so heavily coated it might as well be plastic, and a wipe down with a damp MF is all it needs or warrants. If it's a nicer wheel then you want to be looking at proper leather cleaning and maintenance products.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Best thing I found was a dr leather wipe, wipe around cover the entire wheel then wipe off with a MF


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Dr Leather is what I find is best (either the wipes or spray on a cloth and worked in with a leather brush), but any leather cleaner should help. An APC will clean it of course, but its probably not the best thing to be putting on to leather either!

I also like to use this on any leather - makes it nice and soft http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...ufuUA_rMLBnq5IrUFUgTBBoC5wrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

It looks like it may be lacquered? 

Forgot to mention its a 2006 mercedes E class wheel thats im doing ill pop some pics up in abit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

steelghost said:


> What steering wheel is it? The one in my Toyota is so heavily coated it might as well be plastic, and a wipe down with a damp MF is all it needs or warrants. If it's a nicer wheel then you want to be looking at proper leather cleaning and maintenance products.


2006 E class Mercedes has a build up in the usual top right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It looks like it may be lacquered? 


It's called dirt, but don't worry:thumb: DR leather wipes are good
But I use a light mix of APC and a MF cloth. 
Spray the APC onto the cloth, then lightly wipe around the wheel:thumb:
Try use a white one so you can see the amount of dirt is coming off:doublesho
Then when you have finished, take a clean white cloth and slightly damp it with water and go over the wheel again :thumb:


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Odd question but Marky_g, of MEG fame?


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Just been over it with some Lord Sheraton "leather cleaning balm" and them some "leather shine"

Seem to now have a dull spot where the top of the leathers worn through, anything i can do about this any products???




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like you have removed all of the dirt. Now it looks like it will need a restoration to bring it back. Check out Colour Lock, or furniture Clinic they will do kits to restore your wheel.
Hope you get it sorted, as its right in your face.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

steelghost said:


> What steering wheel is it? The one in my Toyota is so heavily coated it might as well be plastic, and a wipe down with a damp MF is all it needs or warrants. If it's a nicer wheel then you want to be looking at proper leather cleaning and maintenance products.


this is the best way to clean the wheel, no doubt at all, just make sure the water is hot when you wet the MF.


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Ben_W said:


> Odd question but Marky_g, of MEG fame?


Nope not me marky_g has been my handle for about 12/13 years now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Never really thought about cleaning the steering wheel until I read this thread.

Since then, I have noticed the wheel rim is super shiny and maybe too slippery.

So today, I gave the wheel a good wipe down with a tiny drop of Fairy Liquid on a damp MF.

Amazed how much dirt came off, although it was very grey and still slippy when it dried.

I put on some Auto Glym leather care cream and it's brought it up a treat with just a wee bit of grippiness.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don.t like apc on my Dad.s leather it.s feel like sand paper after


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Never really thought about cleaning the steering wheel until I read this thread.
> 
> Since then, I have noticed the wheel rim is super shiny and maybe too slippery.
> 
> ...


:thumb:

I clean mine like every month. So much dirt even if you're trying to keep your hands clean.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I just used LTT leather recolour as an easy fix to a slightly worn steering wheel, just apply to a cloth and wipe over then leave to dry or use a hair dryer then protected it. Sorry pics aren't the best but hope you see the difference.
















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Dr Leather wipes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Choppy said:


> I just used LTT leather recolour as an easy fix to a slightly worn steering wheel, just apply to a cloth and wipe over then leave to dry or use a hair dryer then protected it. Sorry pics aren't the best but hope you see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats come up good, where did you buy the LTT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Marky_g said:


> Wow thats come up good, where did you buy the LTT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go chum. Brilliant products.

http://lttleathercare.com/

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Choppy said:


> I just used LTT leather recolour as an easy fix to a slightly worn steering wheel, just apply to a cloth and wipe over then leave to dry or use a hair dryer then protected it. Sorry pics aren't the best but hope you see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choppy - that looks like a new wheel!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

The recolour is brilliant on slighlty worn leather especially on dark leather and don't need to match the exact colour like you would using the pigments. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Choppy said:


> The recolour is brilliant on slighlty worn leather especially on dark leather and don't need to match the exact colour like you would using the pigments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sorry for butting in, but Choppy , I am doing a LLT course start next year:thumb: so thanks for the info mate:thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Its brilliant, well worth it mate as you learn about all leather types and how to deal with them. Make sure you save up some cash as you'll want to buy the whole kit when you've done the 3 days!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Best thing I found was a dr leather wipe, wipe around cover the entire wheel then wipe off with a MF


I just leave the Dr Leather to dry off naturally, it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Choppy said:


> Its brilliant, well worth it mate as you learn about all leather types and how to deal with them. Make sure you save up some cash as you'll want to buy the whole kit when you've done the 3 days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


They are thinking of doing a course just for car detailing for leather, so this would be great:thumb:. Looking forward to going. Choppy, did you stay down the whole 3days and was it B&B:thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I live in Southport so just got a cheap hotel for myself in Harrogate 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I used Dr Leather wipes and_ thought _they'd done a good job on the s/wheel, *then* tried some LTT Auto Foam [I was cleaning seats too] on it - the result?










I'm sure the wipes would be good to have in the car in case of 'emergencies', but AF seems to do a much better job 

Discuss .......


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Choppy said:


> Yeah I live in Southport so just got a cheap hotel for myself in Harrogate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Am not to far from you mate Old Skem:thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Ah nice to see someone local!  
She did say she was going to set up a car orientated course as you don't really see many different leathers in cars.
I was the only valeter/detailer in mine, mostly carpet and upholstery cleaners where on it and some strange chap who came from Thailand!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Choppy said:


> Ah nice to see someone local!
> She did say she was going to set up a car orientated course as you don't really see many different leathers in cars.
> I was the only valeter/detailer in mine, mostly carpet and upholstery cleaners where on it and some strange chap who came from Thailand!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Must pop down one day mate:thumb:

Yeh, looking forward to doing it and it only focusing on cars leather would be great to:thumb:


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I'm sure the wipes would be good to have in the car in case of 'emergencies', but AF seems to do a much better job
> 
> Discuss .......


If you want to compare 'apples with apples' then I'll send you a bottle of our leather cleaner. As noted in the past, if you want a really deep cleansing then then liquid format product is the best to use.

Rgds

Dr Leather


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Dr Leather said:


> If you want to compare 'apples with apples' then I'll send you a bottle of our leather cleaner. As noted in the past, if you want a really deep cleansing then then liquid format product is the best to use.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Dr Leather


Plus as I can see he is using magic eraser sponge, which will defo pull dirt even with plain water , because it is abrasive. Stop using it , or else you will defo remove the top coating on the leather and ruin your steering wheel. Magic erasers should never be used on a leather! :wall: Dr. leather wipes are great, for weekly maintenence they are the best. If you keep up with your wash routine weekly the leather will never get too dirty.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

This is not a magic eraser it is an upholstery cleaning sponge which is safe and effective for cleaning leather.  
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi the sponge is the ltt one which is safe, nothing like a magic eraser and the damage was done by using weak apc and a microfiber which I used to get some white spotting off the wheel, I admit my fault but need something to rectify the problem if possible 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I just leave the Dr Leather to dry off naturally, it only takes a few minutes.


I do this with seats but it leaves a little water mark behind on my wheel but still works a treat


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> Hi the sponge is the ltt one which is safe, nothing like a magic eraser and the damage was done by using weak apc and a microfiber which I used to get some white spotting off the wheel, I admit my fault but need something to rectify the problem if possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The damage was done by your approach to it, not the APC and cloth.:wave:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

chongo said:


> The damage was done by your approach to it, not the APC and cloth.:wave:


Very true mate

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

judyb said:


> This is not a magic eraser it is an upholstery cleaning sponge which is safe and effective for cleaning leather.
> Cheers
> Judyb


My bad then, it looks the same as magic eraser. Can you please tell me from what material is your sponge made?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

judyb said:


> This is not a magic eraser it is an upholstery cleaning sponge which is safe and effective for cleaning leather.
> Cheers
> Judyb


Beat me to it, Judy :thumb:


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

*Steering wheel*

I have Just purchased this from a Co in Sweden for a Mercedes SL500 ,half leather half wood it came in brown I have changed it to match a grey interior. I did the LTT course many years ago.sorry about the photos


----------

